# dovecot 2.0.x with postfix 2.8.1

## arkas

hello,

i have set up a complete mail server with postfix and courier-imapd.

now i want to use dovecot instead of courier-imapd.

i`ve searched for tutorials but i only found some for dovecot 1.x.

after some time i had to realize that with the update to dovecot 2.0.x many things have changed

and a tutorial for dovecot 1.x doesn`t help.

all i've found were a few tips to specific settings, but not nearly enough for a new installation.

does anyone know related tutorials or more detailled descriptions?

i`m grateful for any help.

----------

## Havin_it

Hi arkas,

dovecot-2.x is pretty new so I think it will take time for new tutorials to spring up on the web. That said, I use postfix and dovecot together and have upgraded through from dovecot-1 to 2 without too much pain; at least, not nearly as much as learning to set it all up in the first place!

As I recall, the main change with dovecot-2 on the configuration side was working out where to put things, as most of /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf was devolved into the include-files in /etc/dovecot/conf.d/*.conf, in the same way as Apache works now. I don't think I had to add anything in the way of new config directives.

The new set of *.conf files are quite sensibly named and annotated, so it should be fairly clear how an item that used to go in dovecot.conf should be placed in them. With that in mind, you probably shouldn't be put off from trying a tutorial aimed at dovecot-1. And of course you can ask here if anything doesn't work  :Very Happy: 

----------

## arkas

ok, now I'm at a point where I no longer know how to go.

I followed the instructions from this HowTo:

```

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Mail_server_using_Postfix_and_Dovecot

```

and found everything in the files from dovecot 2.x.

Only the last two settings I haven`t found yet.

```

Now set the authentication user to the one created earlier. This allows us to ensure we have a user that does not have access to anything else.

  user = nobody

```

```

Specify the sockets you want to allow for authentication mechanisms to use. For this setup you want a master socket for the Dovecot LDA and a client socket for Postfix.

  socket listen {

    master {

      path = /var/run/dovecot/auth-master

      mode = 0600

      user = mail

      group = mail

    }

    client {

        # If you change the postfix queue_directory, you must also change this.

        path = /var/spool/postfix/private/auth

        mode = 0660

        user = postfix

        group = postfix

    }

  }

}

```

Furthermore I don`t know what he means with the previously created authentication user.

I`m grateful for any help.

----------

## Havin_it

Yeah, it looks like that has changed structure a bit. I believe the equivalent bit is this, in /etc/dovecot/conf.d/10-master.conf:

```
service auth {

  # auth_socket_path points to this userdb socket by default. It's typically

  # used by dovecot-lda, doveadm, possibly imap process, etc. Its default

  # permissions make it readable only by root, but you may need to relax these

  # permissions. Users that have access to this socket are able to get a list

  # of all usernames and get results of everyone's userdb lookups.

  unix_listener auth-userdb {

    mode = 0666

    #user = 

    #group = 

  }

  # Postfix smtp-auth

  unix_listener /var/spool/postfix/private/auth {

    mode = 0666

  }

  # Auth process is run as this user.

  #user = $default_internal_user

}

service auth-worker {

  # Auth worker process is run as root by default, so that it can access

  # /etc/shadow. If this isn't necessary, the user should be changed to

  # $default_internal_user.

  #user = root

}

```

That's how it is in mine, I don't think I edited this file at all (though our setups are not identical so YMMV). The (internal) user vars are set at the top of the file, and I think those can also be left as-is usually; the default values (those in the commented-out lines) should have been created on install, you can check for "dovecot" and "dovenull" in /etc/passwd.

----------

